# Pc + Pc + Inet = Prob



## PartyBoy (10. März 2003)

Moin moin,
also ich habe ein typisches problem mit dem netzwerk, als ich mich in zahlreichen tuts und hier umgeschaut habe habe ich trotzdem nicht das gefunden was ich brauche oder was meinem problem ähnelt.

also es sieht so aus:
mein pc (pc.1) mit win 98 ist mit dem pc meines bruders (pc.2)ebenfalls mit win 98 sind verbunden.
das ziel ist nun, das wenn pc.1 online ist pc.2 ebenfalls aufs internet zugreifen kann.
dabei ist zu beachten, dass auf beiden rechnern t-online-software 4.0 installiert ist. bei pc.2 dient diese software lediglich dazu, dass eine ferbindung ,direkt über ein modem, gewehrleistet werden kann, wenn pc.1 kurzzeitig nicht da ist. es währe wünschenswert, wenn man die interneteinstellungen auf pc.2 zu der software und zu dem inet übers netzwerk voneinander separat steuern könnte, bzw. dass sich beide nicht beeinflussen, da sonst ein ständiges umstellen der konfiguration ziemlich unhantlich werden würde.
meine frage ist:
wie schaffe ich es dass pc.2 surfen kann während pc.1 halt online ist.
also pc.1 fungiert als gateway-server, aber was muss ich jetzt wo einstellen damit es klappt. was muss ich alles genau bei pc.2 einstellen??? und sind einstellungen beim pc.1 notwendig???
außerdem soll es, sofern es überhaupt bei win 98 mit diesem gatewayzeug klappt, software geben die das kofigurieren.. ich weiss jetzt nicht wieviel jana damit zu tun hat und außerdem gibt es auch noch massig andere komische programme direkt von microsoft für dieses gateway, aber ich weiss nicht was wozu da ist, wie man es konfiguert und so weiter. ich habe zwar viel mit dem netzwerk experementiert, aber ich konnte kaum erfahrungen sammeln, weil ich nicht weiterkam und auch die tuts mir keinerlei hilfe geben konnten.
ich bin im moment etwas fustriert und durcheinander weil ich keinen durchblick mehr habe und es währe cool wenn man mir helfen könnte.
thx


----------



## Rettungsdackel (27. März 2003)

nochmal i hab nix verstanden

wende es kürzer erklärst wirds bestimmt verständlicher

mfg matze


----------



## methodus (29. März 2003)

lösung: jana-proxy (wie du bereits erwähntest), hatte das auch mal genommen, konfigurierst du über nen einfach zu bedienendes webinterface. bedingung natürlich, der rechner, wo der proxy installiert ist, muss an sein, damit der andere rechner auch online kann.

inwiefern man win98 als gateway einrichten kann, weis ich nicht, jana läuft aber auf alle fälle. auf software von microsoft würde ich erstmla dezent verzichten, da man nie genau weis welche auswirkungen das prog hat.

also lad dir am besten jana runter, installe es, konfiguration geht genauso leicht, ist sehr gut beschrieben.


----------



## Rettungsdackel (29. März 2003)

wenn der win98 im internet ist und man ihn im lan ansprechen kann funktioniert er problemlos als gateway muß nur aufpassen, dass eventuelle firewall den dns-zugriff erlauben


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

geh mal auf

http://www.windows-netzwerke.de

da ist das alles ausführlich beschrieben.

bye,


----------



## PartyBoy (5. April 2003)

âlso ich war auf windowsnetzwerke und ich habe nur bahnhof verstanden. ich bin zwar was den umgang mit pcs angeht nicht dumm, aber daraus wurde ich nicht klug da stand nicht mehr als ich shcon wusste und es stand dort nicht die ifo die ich wollte, ich bin dabei jana zu konfigurieren aber ich blick da nicht wirklich durch...


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

hast wohl nicht richtig geguckt 

http://windows-netzwerke.de/webserver.htm#janaserver


----------



## PartyBoy (5. April 2003)

hmm, vieleicht versteht ihr mich nicht ganz richtig. mein problem ist dass ich keine ahnung habe, also absolut keine ahnung habe was man bei den tcp/ip einstellungen machen muss (bei beiden pcs) um mit dem 2. pc surfen zu können. des weiter habe ich genausowenig ahnung von jana aber irgendwie bin ich gerade dabei mit wingate was zu machen vieleicht verstehe ich das ja besser, nur ich bin im augenblick so fustriert, ich kapiere nichts!!!


----------



## alexorg (5. April 2003)

dmmmm schwierig dir das zu erklären... vorallem bei win98...

deswegen verweise ich nochmal auf diesen link....
dort brauchst du eigentlich keine weitere zusatzsoftware:

http://www.windows-netzwerke.de/inetfreigabe.htm

das ist eigentlich so erklärt das es jeder verstehen sollte... 

mfg,

alex


----------



## boThargor (26. April 2003)

WinRoute.

Einfach Installieren und die Verbindung ein richten (siehe Handbuch)
Udn die IP des I-Net rechenrs als Gateway und DNS Server (nichts zwingent) eingeben.

Schon gehts


----------

